# 18. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour am 17.04.2011



## gerald_ruis (13. März 2011)

Einladung zur 

*18. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour am 17.04.2011* 

Es war eine gigantische Anzahl von über 700 Starter auf unserer letztjährigen Tour 2010!  
Vielleicht könnt auch Ihr euch wieder begeistern mit zu fahen  

Eine Runde hat ca. 32 km mit ca. 700 Höhenmeter, 
zwei Runden haben ca. 64 km und 1.400 Höhenmeter! 

Super billige 6,-  Unkostenbeitrag inkl. Verpflegung auf der Strecke! 

Weitere Infos: 
http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/content.php?176-unsere-cross-country-tour-2011 

Herzliche Bikergrüße aus Sulzbach


----------



## gerald_ruis (16. April 2011)

Wir haben extra für euch tolles Wetter für morgen bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (18. April 2011)

Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war optimal - nicht zu heiß und nicht zu kalt. 
Da habt ihr wirklich eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour rausgesucht.


----------

